# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 02/2011



## PCGH_Raff (26. November 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zur Ausgabe 02/2011 der PC Games Hardware.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. November 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Grafikkarte aufpoliert*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• Fraps 3.2.6
• GPU-Z 0.5.0
• Nvidia Inspector
• Fermi BIOS Editor (FBE) – wurde kurz nach Artikelabschluss publik
• Nibitor 5.9
• Nvflash (DOS) 
• Ati Winflash & Heft-DVD
• Ati Flash 3.84 (DOS) & Heft-DVD
• Tessmark
• MSI Afterburner & Heft-DVD
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

* • Geforce: Anti-Aliasing-Kompatibilitätsbits*
• So aktivieren Sie das neue MLAA auch auf einer Radeon HD 5000 (gültig bis inkl. Catalyst 10.10*d*)

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (26. November 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Blu-ray für alle* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2011, Seite 96 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Mit dem Tool Cyberlink BD Advisor können Sie ermitteln, ob Ihr PC in der Lage ist, Blu-ray-Filme abzuspielen.

Zum Download des Cyberlink BD Advisor



*Die getesteten internen Blu-ray-Laufwerke im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)

*Asus BC-08B1LT
LG CH10LS20
Liteon IHBS112
Liteon IHOS104
Plextor PX-B940SA
Samsung SH-B123L
Sony BC-5500S
Sony BWU-500S



*Die getesteten externen Blu-ray-Laufwerke im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

Asus SBW-06C1S-U
Plextor PX-B120U
Sony BDX-S500U



*Weitere Informationen
*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „SSD im Alltagsgebrauch” (PCGH 02/2011)*​ 
*Benchmark-Programme:*
• Atto Disk-Benchmark (Link)
• Crystal DiskMark (Link)
• AS-SSD-Benchmark (Link)

*Nützliche Tools:*
• SSD Tweak (Techspot, Link)
• Techpowerup.com-SSD-Alignment-Calculator (Link)
• SSD Life (RC) (Link)

*How-To:*
• Details zur Alignment-Änderung (engl. Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Kaufberatung: (Link)
• PCGH-Extreme SSD-Guide (Link)

*Hersteller-FAQs:
*• Intel-Empfehlung für ATA-Controller-Konfiguration (Link)
• Ausführliche Grundlagen-FAQ zu OCZ-SSDs (Link)


----------



## PCGH_Chris (30. November 2010)

*Alte Spiele unter Windows 7*



Anleitung: Spiele dauerhaft ohne Nachfrage mit Admin-Rechten starten, ohne die UAC abschalten zu müssen

*Download: aktuelle Kopierschutztreiber*


Tages: aktuelle Version
Starforce: aktuelle Version (Info zu Versionen / deutsch) (Löschanleitung)
Protectdisc: Löschtool, aktuelle Version
Liste von Starforce-Spielen (Google-Groups, nur mit Registrierung)​* Emulatoren und Virtualisierer*


 ScummVM (u. a. LucasArts-Spiele, Liste der unterstützten Spiele)
Dosbox (Liste der unterstützten Spiele)
*
Tools
*

Glidewrapper: Liste von Glide-Wrappern
Ati Glide Wrapper
Microsoft Application Compatibility Toolkit
D3D Windower
Klite Codec Pack
*
Fan-Projekte (Mods)
*

Industriegigant
Wiggles
*

Fan-Projekte (Source Ports)*


Descent 1 und 2: Dxxrebirth
Doom-Engine: Freedoom
Simcity / Micropolis

*Browserspiele / Alternativen*


Doom-Engine
Age of Empires
OpenTTG
Simutrans
Die Siedler online

*Kompalisten/Erfahrungen*


*Windows 7 Application Compatibility List for IT Professionals*
PCGH-Thread zum Thema "Alte Spiele unter Windows 7"
Kompaliste bei Computerbase
Kompaliste bei Hardware****


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Aktiv statt passiv"*​ 
Scythe Ninja 3 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Silentmaxx Big Block bei Silentmaxx
Thermalright HR-02 im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zusätzlicher Online-Test des Thermalright HR-02


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Netzteile erklärt*
​ Es sorgt für die richtige Spannung in Ihrem Rechner. Doch wie arbeitet so ein Netzteil eigentlich genau? Warum ist es so groß? Warum muss es gekühlt werden? PCGH gibt Antworten.

Weiterführende Artikel:
Das PC-Netzteil | HWMAG
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...9-artikel-gute-gegen-schlechte-netzteile.html
Netzteil ? Wikipedia
PC-Netzteil ? Wikipedia
Transformator ? Wikipedia
Computer-Netzteile / PC-Netzteile (Schaltnetzteile)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Doppelher(t)z"*​ 
Kompatible Gehäuse:
EVGA FAQ Help Center
EVGA Classified SR-2 Compatible Chassis

SR-2 bei EVGA:
A1-Version: EVGA | Products
A2-Version: EVGA | Products

EVGA SR-2 im PCGH-Preisvergleich:
EVGA Classified SR-2, i5520 (dual Sockel-1366, triple PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (270-WS-W555-ER) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Daniel_M (8. Dezember 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Sandy-Bridge-Boards *aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2011, Seite 24 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
 Zum Feedback-Thread der Ausgabe 02/2011



*Die getesteten Sockel-1155-Mainboards im Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*


 Asus P8P67
 Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Elitegroup P67H2-A (noch nicht verfügbar)
Foxconn H67MP-S (noch nicht verfügbar)
 Gigabyte H67MA-UD2H
 Gigabyte P67A-UD4
 MSI P67A-C45
 MSI P67A-GD65




*Verwendete Programme* 
    • CPU-Z
• Mersenne Prime 95 v25.8 (Stabilitätstest)
• NetIO (Stabilitätstest)
• Passmark Burnin Test (Stabilitätstest)
• Crysis im Loop (Stabilitätstest)


*Testmethodik im Überblick*
• Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
• Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
• Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
• Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
• Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des     Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden     Stabilitätstest
• Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der     Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird     gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
• Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
• Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
• Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest


*Testsystem im Überblick: Sockel 1156*:
 • Core i5-2400, kein Turbo Modus
• Radeon HD 5870
• Cooler Master Hyper TX 3
• 4.096 MiByte DDR3-1333-RAM (7-7-7-21, 2T)
• Western Digital Raptor X, 150 GByte (WD1500AHFD)
• Enermax Modu 87+ 700 Watt, 80 Plus Gold (EMG700AWT)
• Zwei Gehäuselüfter 
• Cooler-Master HAF-X
• Microsoft Internet Keyboard
• Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer
• Windows 7 x64


*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*
  • Benchmarks: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet aus
  • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet an
• Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
   • Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
• DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
• Onboard-Sound an
• Onboard-LAN an
• Firewire aus
• Floppy aus
• Serielle Ports etc. aus



*Weitere Informationen
*
• Aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen: Mainboards für AMD- und Intel-CPUs
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2010)

Bonusmaterial zu *Das perfekte Notebook*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
•

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einsteiger-Netzteile
*​Ein gutes Netzteil muss nicht gleich 100 Euro kosten. PC Games Hardware testet Netzteile bis maximal 50 Euro und hat unter den zehn Probanden gute bis sehr gute Produkte entdeckt. 

* Netzteil-Rechner:*
Enermax Power Supply Calculator
PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner

* Netzteile im Test:*
Be quiet Straight Power E8 400W (Preisvergleich)
Chieftec Nitro BPS-500S (Preisvergleich)
Enermax EES350AWT-ErP (Preisvergleich)
Maxpoint Silver Power SP-SS400 (Preisvergleich)
Amacrox Warrior AX400-80EN (Preisvergleich)
Thermaltake Litepower 450W (W0293) (Preisvergleich)
Cougar A400 (Preisvergleich)
Rasurbo Real & Power 450W (Preisvergleich)
OCZ Mod X Stream-Pro 500W (Preisvergleich)
Super Flower Amazon SF-450P14HE (Preisvergleich)


----------



## Daniel_M (14. Dezember 2010)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *3D Mark 11* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 02/2011, Seite 106 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Verwendete Programme
*3D Mark 11
Unigine-Heaven-Benchmark
Crysis-Demo
Memtest 86+
Prime 95
3D Mark Vantage


In der aktuellen Ausgabe 02/2010 finden Sie zudem einen Code, mit dem Sie den 3D Mark Vantage zur Basic-Version im Wert von 6,95 US-Dollar aufwerten.​


----------



## PCGH_Chris (14. Dezember 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Hintergrund: Sandy Bridge"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sandy Bridge bei Intel (mit Video)
IDF-News zu Sandy-Bridge
erster "Test" bei coolaler
IDF-Seite (unter anderem mit Die-Shots unter 'Bildmaterial')
Präsentationen:


SB1
SB2
SB3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6OKilhUuZU


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. Dezember 2010)

Bonusmaterial zu *Neues Jahr, neue GPUs* (Marktübersicht Grafikkarten)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert):*
• Point of View & TGT Geforce GTX 580 Ultra Charged
• Zotac Geforce GTX 580 AMP-Edition
•  Zotac Geforce GTX 480 AMP-Edition
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 480 Super Overclock
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 Special Game Edition
• Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum
• Xfx Radeon HD 6970
• Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 (Full Retail)
• Xfx Radeon HD 6950
• MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II
• MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II
• Asus EAH6870 Direct Cu

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.2.6
• GPU-Z 0.5.0
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 (DX11) 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (DX11)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.007 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.5 
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*


*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
 • Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bonusmaterial zu SSD-Marktübersicht (PCH 02/2011)
*​ 
*
In der Marktübersicht vertretene Produkte (alphabetisch sortiert)
*• Corsair Force F120 (120 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Corsair Nova V128 (128 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Crucial Real-SSD C300 (128 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Extrememory XLR8 Plus (120 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Gskill Phoenix Pro (120 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Intel X25-M (120 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Kingston SSD Now V100 (128 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Media Range Pro SSD  MR981 (128 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• OCZ Agility 2 Extended (120 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• OCZ Vertex 2 Extended (120 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Samsung PM810 (128 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
• Supertalent Teradrive CT (120 GB) (Link zum Preisvergleich)
*
PCGH-Forenumfrage:*
• PCGH-Umfrage zu Benchmarks für SSD/HDD
• PCGH-Umfrage zu SSD-Controllertypen

*Benchmark-Programme (teilweise zum Test verwendet):
* • Atto Disk-Benchmark (Link)
• Crystal DiskMark (Link)
• AS-SSD-Benchmark (Link)
• H2benchw 3.16 (Link)


Stand der Preise in der Marktübersicht und im Einkaufsführer: Anfang KW51/2010.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Spielspaß ohne Viren
*​Wem seine privaten Daten wichtig sind, der braucht guten Schutz vor Übergriffen aus dem Internet. Der PCGH-Test zeigt: Das Plus an Sicherheit muss nicht auf Kosten der Rechenleistung gehen.
*
Testlabor:* AV-Test

*Virenscanner im Test:*
Bitdefender Internet Security (Preisvergleich)
F-Secure Internet Security (Preisvergleich)
Microsoft Security Essentials (Download)
Kaspersky Internet Security (Preisvergleich)
McAfee Internet Security (Preisvergleich)
AVG Internet Security (Preisvergleich)
Avira Premium Security Suite (Preisvergleich)
Symantec Norton Internet Security (Preisvergleich)
Trend Micro Internet Security (Preisvergleich)
Panda Internet Security (Preisvergleich)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Dezember 2010)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Geforce GTX 570 und Radeon HD 69x0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hintergrundinformationen*
• AMDs Cayman-PDF
• Nvidias GTX-570-PDF

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• Fraps
• GPU-Z
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
• So aktivieren Sie das neue MLAA auch auf einer Radeon HD 5000 (gültig bis inkl. Catalyst 10.10*d*)

*Testsystem im Überblick*
• CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) 
• Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und Crossfire-tauglich)
• RAM: Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600; 9-9-9-21) 
• Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver)

*Benchmarkauswahl*
• Battlefield Bad Company 2 (DX11) 
• Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 (Steam) 
• Colin McRae Dirt 2 (DX11)
• Crysis Warhead v1.1 
• Metro 2033 (Steam) 
• Starcraft 2 (Battle.net-Updater) 

• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bonusmaterial zum Artikel „Ausblick: PCI Express 3.0” (PCH 02/2011)
​
*PCGH-Artikel zum Thema:*
• PCGH-Retro: PCI-Express ist geboren
• PCI-Express-3.0-Spezifikation verabschiedet
• PCI-Express 1.0 vs. 2.0: Schlägt sich die höhere Transferrate in mehr Leistung nieder?
• Erste Creative-Soundkarte für PCI-Express

*Standardisierungsgremium:*
• PCI-SIG (Link)

*Hersteller:*
• Intel Developer Network for PCI Express Architecture


----------

